# Carolina rigs



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

You guys that fish them in the surf, how long of a leader do you use? I have never warmed up to them myself because they can be a PIA to cast. Seems like they want to helicopter on you.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

With fleas and finger mullet I use 12-14in or so of leader. I'm fishing in close so casting isn't an issue. The drum guys use a heavy 3-4in leader on the 8nbait rigs


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

They helicopter due to the two different weights being thrown (bait and pyramid sinker). Most drum fishers don't use a long leader so you don't get the helicopter effect. A lot depends on the weight of the bait too.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

If I use a Carolina rig with an egg sinker, I tie on about two feet of floro leader and a Kahle hook then use a whole finger mullet as bait. That being said, I only do this when flounder fishing and that isn't really a thing anymore where I fish.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I'll use it short range fishing mostly, like wading and jigging structure or if I want it to roll around in a wash zone.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Its not really a carolina rig but its effective in the surf. Instead of a double drop rig I just make it a single drop. Leave about 12 inches below drop for weight. I put a 2-3 feet leader on it though. I also always use a float with going out like this. sleeve-bead-float-bead-hook. That keeps the float at the end. Usually a circle hook, 1/0 is my favorite for all conditions of course species I am after determines hook. Lot of fish like a pompano are spooked by to much hardware.....


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't like the helicopter effect either so I modified the Carolina rig, use approx. 2' of leader, hook on one end, bead, then the egg sinker, loop on the other end connected to my coastlock swivel, when you cast the egg sinker slides down to the bait with all the weight at the bottom like casting a short leader, I make them using all size egg sinkers, up to 6 ounces, they cast well. Are you still practicing distance casting with your Shimano aero's in Oaks, Pa.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Once you snell your drum hook on heavy mono, try using a nail knot to tie a couple inches leader to the swivel. I use a hollow plastic coffee stirrer instead of a nail....makes a world of difference


----------

